# poop stick around pigons butt



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

this is young fantail this is the time to learn to feed himself but now its sick looking dull , poop stick around pigeon's butt and not getting feed by its parent.now i am worried.

i cleaned its butt and hand feeded few grams.

please suggest me medicine and give me more information about this disease . i lost some young fantails earlier because of the same disease.

picture attached please look.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The picture is not very clear to me. Just one suggestion that came to my mind - please make sure there is plenty of water available. This summer has been very harsh, and birds are most affected. The hard poops could be because of dehydration.
Are there other symptoms besides the poops sticking? Is the bird still interested in food? Any bad odor from the mouth, signs of canker in the mouth, or other abnormal behavior?


How old is the pigeon? You need to take the bird in and isolate him from the rest of the birds.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

kunju said:


> The picture is not very clear to me. Just one suggestion that came to my mind - please make sure there is plenty of water available. This summer has been very harsh, and birds are most affected. The hard poops could be because of dehydration.
> Are there other symptoms besides the poops sticking? Is the bird still interested in food? Any bad odor from the mouth, signs of canker in the mouth, or other abnormal behavior?
> 
> 
> How old is the pigeon? You need to take the bird in and isolate him from the rest of the birds.


water is not problem its there for all the time. 
no its not seem to be interested in food.whenever this disease attack pigeon its mouth become very dry, it wants to lie down,looks dull
this disease early affected some young birds also its all died after some days.

How old is the pigeon? 
it should be around 1month . its very young, feathers are still growing,its in the stage when a young pigeon start to feed himself.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope someone here comes with some diagnosis. The poops sticking to the butt could be because the bird doesn't stand to poop, or sits back on its poop. I suggest you keep him warm and hand feed him twice or thrice daily. You can wash his butt with warm water and wipe him dry.
You can add 2-3 drops of ACV into his drinking water. If he isn't walking, he might not be getting up to drink, so you need to bring the bowl to him and show him by dipping the tip of his beak into the water. 
Other than that, possibly garlic or turmeric are other things I can think of. You can give the garlic in water. Take a garlic pod and make few holes in it or lightly crush it. Then add it to the drinking water. Turmeric needs to be made into balls the size of a pea and given into the beak.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

thankyou..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

give a probiotic and make sure the grains eaten are for pigeons. soak it's vent in warm water with a little soap, dry and put vasaline around the vent. make sure his loft is clean of fecal matter esp in warm wet weather.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

why its in yellow?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

It looks like the poop from Salmonella:











*http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/digestivetract-salmonellosis.php
*
I would give him some injection with Lincospectin. Is very effective in serious bacterial cases. It should be 0.2 ml for a normal pigeon, or 0.1 ml for a small or weak one.
.
.
.
.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hebrew878 said:


> why its in yellow?


yellow urates can mean liver disease or anorexia.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I have seen yellow poops for salmonella, and have read here that it can be seen for canker too. But it seems like the bird is starving to me....the dark green looks like just bile matter without any solids.

For salmonellosis, you can give baytril (you get it as a 10% solution). 3 drops of this solution once a day, for 10 days. You can give metronidazole too, for canker. You get metrogyl in all medical shops. You can give a 1ml dropper full of this syrup, once a day, for 10 days.

Keep her warm, and hand feed her till she gets better.
You can give the baytril + metronidazole after food, since there are chances of vomiting if given on empty stomach.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks to all responders.
@kunju this disease has spreaded to its sibling also,they both suffered .as u suggested i gave turmeric and septrin i dont know what is the use of septrin here but my father asked me to give it . i was able to see good improvements after few days tablets over then i asked my father to get flagyl currently i am treating them with flagyl/metronidazole and they are now better ,active,feeding themself.i think i should treat them for salmonella also. 
@kunju can u tell me about probiotics what should i give as probiotics?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The metronidazole needs to be given for 10 days...longer if symptoms persist.
After any antibiotic course, it is good to follow up with a course of probiotics. I am in Kerala,..I haven't seen any probiotic supplement for animals, so I use the pediatric probiotic sachets available in medical stores. I sprinkle it into drinking water. You can get probiotics for human use in any medical shop.
Birds usually hide any signs of illness and pretend to be active, only to be found lying unable to get up the very next day. Not to scare you, but the poops do indicate a serious problem...so it is better to hand feed to make sure the bird is eating well. 

If you are starting on the baytril for salmonella, I suggest you give probiotics after the course of baytril is over. Probiotic bacteria get destroyed by the antibiotics, hence it is of no use taking it while on antibiotics.
Hope they recover soon.


----------



## hebrew878 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks dear


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kunju said:


> I have seen yellow poops for salmonella, and have read here that it can be seen for canker too. But it seems like the bird is starving to me....the dark green looks like just bile matter without any solids.
> 
> For salmonellosis, you can give baytril (you get it as a 10% solution). 3 drops of this solution once a day, for 10 days. You can give metronidazole too, for canker. You get metrogyl in all medical shops. You can give a 1ml dropper full of this syrup, once a day, for 10 days.
> 
> ...


urates are not the poop. it is the urine that comes out with the fecal matter. as said yellow URATES can mean liver disease or anorexia.


----------



## OfficerPigeon101 (Jun 21, 2021)

hebrew878 said:


> this is young fantail this is the time to learn to feed himself but now its sick looking dull , poop stick around pigeon's butt and not getting feed by its parent.now i am worried.
> 
> i cleaned its butt and hand feeded few grams.
> 
> ...


Keep the bird upright rinse the loose poop out. Then carefully cut all the feathers in range to catch poop or get it stuck I then give the whole area a wash with antibacterial soap to sanitize the area but not too much soap and nice warm water warm enough to help clean then I sterilize the area around the anus but not the actual anus with peroxide or iodine and then the bird can begin eating and pooping without droppings getting stuck in any feathers. If the problem still exists by the time the feathers grow back and it’s still acting sickly then I’d get it meds from foys or take it to a vet but easier to contact foys they’ll give you great advice which meds to buy on their site! Don’t forget snip snip all those feathers that are attached to the block of poo then trim all feathers around the area and was keeping the bird upright. Wash and sanitize should fix the issue I got a bird right now same issue already acting better and eating more. Oh and make sure it’s normal poop not bright green or anything that shows sign of bowl or bacterial infections. But then u should be good


----------

